# Drll Spotter



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

backstay said:


> Anybody use a Drill Spotter? I've had one for a few years and would be without it.



That looks useful does it work good?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Me likey, but me no get one...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

backstay said:


> Anybody use a Drill Spotter? I've had one for a few years and would be without it.


 I would be without it too!!:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What's it do? Keep you from drilling into a rebar?

The tool I know as a drill spotter is something you use in a milling machine.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> What's it do? Keep you from drilling into a rebar?
> 
> The tool I know as a drill spotter is something you use in a milling machine.


Nothing worse than using a core bit and hitting rebar.. it sounds like an explosion.. 

I have never seen a sensor that detects it buried deep in the concrete


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

B4T said:


> Nothing worse than using a core bit and hitting rebar.. it sounds like an explosion..
> 
> I have never seen a sensor that detects it buried deep in the concrete


I have a Milwaukee sub-scanner that reliably finds rebar. I don't mind so much when core drilling; that will normally saw right through. It's the regular hammer drill bits that rebars really stop dead. I have a 1" hammer drill bit specially for going through rebar. It's called something like rebar beaver or something like that. I forget, actually. I've used it a couple dozen times, maybe.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There used to be a company in Dallas that made a device that used a portable gfi outlet hooked to a circuit board that would trip the gfi a half inch before the concrete spline bit would hit rebar or more importantly copper water pipes. The termite guys around here all used them when drilling the driveways before squirting bug juice down the holes.. I wish I had bought one of those before they went out of business. 

That spotter would be handy in places where you have to make real sure you don't come out in the wrong spot.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> There used to be a company in Dallas that made a device that used a portable gfi outlet hooked to a circuit board that would trip the gfi a half inch before the concrete spline bit would hit rebar or more importantly copper water pipes. The termite guys around here all used them when drilling the driveways before squirting bug juice down the holes.. I wish I had bought one of those before they went out of business.
> 
> That spotter would be handy in places where you have to make real sure you don't come out in the wrong spot.


Yeah, that's actually patented. I have one somewhere around here. It's called a "stop box". http://www.drillcogroup.com/stopbox.html A termite guy was actually who I saw using it first, and gave me the thought to get one myself. They are in Dallas. They're the same people that make the rebar eater bits.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I have a Milwaukee sub-scanner that reliably finds rebar. I don't mind so much when core drilling; that will normally saw right through. It's the regular hammer drill bits that rebars really stop dead. I have a 1" hammer drill bit specially for going through rebar. It's called something like rebar beaver or something like that. I forget, actually. I've used it a couple dozen times, maybe.


I rented this core bit and drill.. I needed a 2.5" hole through 12" of poured concrete.. the bit would go BANG really loud and just stop spinning..

Didn't know they can cut through rebar.. I priced diamond core bits at around $600.00.. why I went the rental route..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, that's actually patented. I have one somewhere around here. It's called a "stop box". http://www.drillcogroup.com/stopbox.html A termite guy was actually who I saw using it first, and gave me the thought to get one myself. They are in Dallas. They're the same people that make the rebar eater bits.


Man you are just frikin awesome. That is not exactly the same box but it looks like good enough for me. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

B4T said:


> I rented this core bit and drill.. I needed a 2.5" hole through 12" of poured concrete.. the bit would go BANG really loud and just stop spinning..
> 
> Didn't know they can cut through rebar.. I priced diamond core bits at around $600.00.. why I went the rental route..


I dunno. I never had an issue with core bits. You can normally tell you've hit a rebar, but not always. Go slow and ginger, and it's never been an issue for me. Were you using water? That might have been the difference. Either that, or you were hogging into it like a wild man.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Man you are just frikin awesome. That is not exactly the same box but it looks like good enough for me. Thanks for the link.


FYI, they're almost 500 bucks. Probably worth it not to drill into a gas line or post tension cable or something like that.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> I rented this core bit and drill.. I needed a 2.5" hole through 12" of poured concrete.. the bit would go BANG really loud and just stop spinning..
> 
> Didn't know they can cut through rebar.. I priced diamond core bits at around $600.00.. why I went the rental route..


My machine has a little guage with a needle that goes from green to red. Rebar makes it go red every time. I stop and re-drill for red lights.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I dunno. I never had an issue with core bits. You can normally tell you've hit a rebar, but not always. Go slow and ginger, and it's never been an issue for me. Were you using water? That might have been the difference. Either that, or you were hogging into it like a wild man.


No water.. it was a dry bit and I was leaning into it.. I was not making progress letting the bit do the work..

I think it was a POS drill and bit.. the freeze ups never happened to me using standard concrete bits like 1.5"


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> My machine has a little guage with a needle that goes from green to red. Rebar makes it go red every time. I stop and re-drill for red lights.


Yeah, I wonder if that rig he rented had some sort of half-worn out clutch on it that made the bang sound when it disengaged? Merely touching a rebar shouldn't pop out the clutch that easily, unless you were really bearing down on it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

$500 bucks is what they cost 20 years ago. Man I'm gonna have to go over there and give them a price hikin pep talk.....:laughing:


My core drill is the water high speed type that you have to either bolt to the floor or if your feeling lucky you can hook the vacuum pump attachment and chance em bra.... Rebar is no problem. Primary feeders and water lines are another story. X-rays are your friend....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> $500 bucks is what they cost 20 years ago. Man I'm gonna have to go over there and give them a price hikin pep talk.....:laughing:
> 
> 
> My core drill is the water high speed type that you have to either bolt to the floor or if your feeling lucky you can hook the vacuum pump attachment and chance em bra.... Rebar is no problem. Primary feeders and water lines are another story. X-rays are your friend....


What's with you Hawaiian dudes calling everyone "bra"? You and that Dog the bounty hunter freak of nature. A "bra" is something women wear to hold their tits up. A bra is not any way to refer to a dude. You guys must be too close to San Francisco. :whistling2:

edit... upon further reflection, I have had both hands on a pair of boobs often enough that someone might get me easily confused. I know... TMI.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> What's with you Hawaiian dudes calling everyone "bra"? You and that Dog the bounty hunter freak of nature. A "bra" is something women wear to hold their tits up. A bra is not any way to refer to a dude. You guys must be too close to San Francisco. :whistling2:
> 
> edit... upon further reflection, I have had both hands on a pair of boobs often enough that someone might get me easily confused. I know... TMI.


A pair of breasts and that cartoon character Dog in the same post.. :laughing:

You have gone where no man has gone before..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

B4T said:


> A pair of breasts and that cartoon character Dog in the same post.. :laughing:
> 
> You have gone where no man has gone before..


6 degrees of separation...


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Last dry core bit I used on a roto hammer wasn't for rebar. Guy at the rental place stressed that. The diamond bits that are water lubricated will eat right through rebar if you go slow.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Short for Bradda. The guys who really say that are the kind you say "Yes Sir" to.....:whistling2: Dog lives a half mile away, his kid plays baseball at the same park as mine so we see them at tournament games, but they are fashion clowns if you ask me. Um sorta definitely out of place .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Last dry core bit I used on a roto hammer wasn't for rebar.


Maybe so but I can tell you they will get through the prestressed cables in precast slabs ....:whistling2:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> What's with you Hawaiian dudes calling everyone "bra"? You and that Dog the bounty hunter freak of nature.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Maybe so but I can tell you they will get through the prestressed cables in precast slabs ....:whistling2:


That could be exciting!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> That could be exciting!


I sent in an RFI and was told to go for it ... in three locations. 

Before they got their CO they had to add some steel to brace the floor. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Dog lives a half mile away, his kid plays baseball at the same park as mine so we see them at tournament games, but they are fashion clowns if you ask me. Um sorta definitely out of place .


So it is not all paradise, I will take my cold and snow over that pair of white trash idiots. :laughing:


BTW it is 9F and pleasant.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ, It is late and everyone is asleep...... Can I call you crustie cookie???? Lets close this deal. You know you want to give in, c'mon, c'mon.......


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Go take a ride in a dryer. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> BBQ, It is late and everyone is asleep...... Can I call you crustie cookie???? Lets close this deal. You know you want to give in, c'mon, c'mon.......


 There must some dam good stuff in those cookies your eating:laughing::laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> So it is not all paradise, I will take my cold and snow over that pair of white trash idiots. :laughing:
> 
> 
> BTW it is 9F and pleasant.


BALONEY. You live in the same state as Teddy did. He was a tool too.:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


>


They sound like Cajuns and Canadians....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> What's it do? Keep you from drilling into a rebar?
> 
> The tool I know as a drill spotter is something you use in a milling machine.


 
DrillSpotter®'s primary function is to precisely align the receiver with the transmitter, through the use of a magnetic field, optical and acoustical signals. Once you have aligned the receiver, on one side of a wall, ceiling or other structure, with the transmitter on the other, you have identified the exact entry and exit points for drilling a hole. At the same time, the DrillSpotter measures the distance between the transmitter and receiver. This makes the choice of drill bit length easy. DrillSpotter® can locate the exact entry and exit points for a hole in a wall or other structure up to 40 inches thick. DrillSpotter® is recommended for walls, ceilings and other obstacles including reinforced concrete. 

And it works great!


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

B4T said:


> Nothing worse than using a core bit and hitting rebar.. it sounds like an explosion..
> 
> I have never seen a sensor that detects it buried deep in the concrete


Well I don't mean to start one of these you can't top this talks but the core drilling incident that scared me the worst was a drill striking a post tensioned cable when the plumbers apprentice just kept going. I grabbed my own apprentice by the belt and propelled him into the fire stairs. When the tendon snapped the short end went across a 6 lane road over 2 houses and blew out several balusters of the third houses front porch railing. The long end cut a trench through about 12 feet of concrete. The plumbers apprentice must have been right with God because he didn't get a scratch on him. I guess it makes a kind of sense because both parts of the cable will be moving away from the cut. I have no idea how much resetting that tendon cost the plumbing contractor. Never send an apprentice to do a Journeyman's job!

-- 
Tom Horne


----------

